# WTF no Wisconsinites?



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Being a newbie on the forum, I am at a loss as to why no WI representation in these sub groups.:smt022


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

teacherboy said:


> Being a newbie on the forum, I am at a loss as to why no WI representation in these sub groups.:smt022


There is now... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp.


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

*Pig huntin in the "swamp"*

Thanks for the welcome. We here in WI live and die by the Whitetail, where might a guy go to shoot some hogs in FL.?


Baldy said:


> Welcome from the swamp.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I'm in Beloit WI, 1 hour south of Madison.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

And here U were - thinking your state seceded from the union


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Checking in from Appleton


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

teacherboy said:


> Being a newbie on the forum, I am at a loss as to why no WI representation in these sub groups.:smt022


~ maybe they're all at the Iola Car show .... :smt003


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

teacherboy said:


> Thanks for the welcome. We here in WI live and die by the Whitetail, where might a guy go to shoot some hogs in FL.?


 Hogs are all over here around the Space coast. Plenty of places to hunt them. I lived 9 years in nothern Indiana and the White tail ruled there too. Good hunting.
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

im from Milwaukee , chalk up one more shooter for WI (rookie but it counts :smt110 )


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 15, 2007)

Newbie here from Manitowoc,WI, Thought I would check in and say hi.


----------



## WINTERHAWK (Jun 22, 2007)

New member from Wi.
Looks like you are flushing 'em out
WINTERHAWK


----------



## evsapi (Dec 7, 2007)

Milwaukee here! Wauwatosa to be exact


----------



## Dreaded (Feb 3, 2008)

Racine here! :smt033


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Oregon here.


----------



## ludhjr (Mar 24, 2008)

*Green Bay*

another person from Wisconsin


----------



## lock stock and barrel (Mar 26, 2008)

*wisconsin home of the doyle dog...*

doyle's job is to make sure we all have to bow at his throne...lsb


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Have no fear, Oak is here! K-Town


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Very old thread but Racine here.



oak1971 said:


> Have no fear, Oak is here! K-Town


Hey, someone that actually lives pretty close.


----------



## tbickle22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Me too. "DOWNTOWN CUDAHY". Grad of UCLA ( "University of Cudahy by the Lake Almost")


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Here I am in Kenosha. God is it boring. We should have a wisconsin shoot. 

Any takers?


----------



## ShaneTbolt (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and found out there is a Wisconsin section. I was going go shoot today at Shooters in Racine, who on here goes there? I hasve shot at Badger guns just south of the Brewers Staium and at Fletchers in Waukesha. I can't wait for the weather to get better to try out the outdoor ranges. Anyone do any leagues or competition shooting? I'm just looking to improove my shooting and interested in what is out there.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

I have never done any competition or anything but I'm always willing to find some people to shoot with.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys, newb here. I am just starting to look and was wondering if you guys new any other local shops to search besiders the gun shop on 84th in Stallis?


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Brand new here. Checking in from Waukesha.


----------



## gspman (May 24, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi from dane county


----------



## fergie (Sep 14, 2009)

Yooper! Packer Backer


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful Caledonia


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

Only one from Cadott..........so far!

Howdy


----------



## Mr.Bluster (Feb 6, 2012)

Just to keep the Wisconsin thread alive, beaucoup members at the Stoughton Conservation Club about 20 miles SE of Madison. Indoor and outdoor ranges, skeet and trap, indoors and outdoors archery.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

West Allis................


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Waukesha


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Doug B.
Eau Claire is my home base. Cadott is halfway to somewhere, right.
Goldwing


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

goldwing said:


> Doug B.
> Eau Claire is my home base. Cadott is halfway to somewhere, right.
> Goldwing


You're right goldwing!

Halfway north AND halfway south!


----------



## Ringer (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow 1st entry for 2015: happy new year!
Ghosttown


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey - I went to the Osh Kosh air show once! Does that count?


----------



## Ringer (Jun 30, 2015)

I think from the lack of replies the answer is "no"
Thanks for posting to this obvious wasteland though-bummer

*Maybe I'll pretend I'm from FL & go to their site :smt1099


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Milwaukeean here.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Welcome, an Ex-Wisconsinite here. Wyoming and the mountains called me away 30 years ago.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Superior for a few more days than off to Solon Springs!


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I know dang well that there are handgun owners in Wisconsin, at least there are up here in Northwestern Wisconsin. I shoot all the time on my range in back of my shop:

















Maybe they own handguns, but no computer?


----------

